# stiff board + medium flex bindings?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

No, does not make sense...stiff bindings for response, leverage and power...mid flex bindings = more effort not more playful. Better sense...also bring the FA and switch out for chop. Best sense ride the 168 with stiff binders more and develop better skills.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

It doesn't have to make sense if you like it. Genesis X are pretty stiff and responsive bindings though so if they're your model for "medium flex" then your medium is most people's stiff.

But I've tried various combos to make sure this all wasn't in my head and found I hate softer bindings on a freeride-ish board.

Burton Malavitas on older TRice Pro 161.5 = Meh, OK, board felt sluggish
Burton Malavitas on Gnu Space Case = Great!
Union TRice on TRice Pro = Great!
Union TRice on Never Summer 25 = Great!
Salomon District on Never Summer 25 = Awful, horrible, felt like a snowskate
Salomon District on Gnu Space Case = Great!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Same as above. The only time I would want softer bindings on my stiff board is if I'm riding deep pow. And my Guch is nowhere near as stiff as some boards out there. Some people here say it doesn't matter matching bindings to the board, but I think it makes a huge difference. Hated riding stiff bindings on my softer boards and vice versa.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Doesn't have to make sense, but expect a workout. I've tried much worse, and the opposite. Like using nobacks on a full camber freeride comes with a risk of tearing your feet off.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cyphereal said:


> ... but on chopped up snow or more technical terrain it feels like a handful because my feet feel "locked in". That's OK, and is something I'll learn to deal with.... however I'd love to know: would it make sense to ride with softer bindings too?


Hmmm... i think your feeling of being "locked in" is the lack of ankle motion you feel. With stiff boots n bindings you ride more with knees/shins than ankle/feet, whereas a softer boit/binding set-up allows for more mini adjustments with ankle/feet. One gets used to this "loked in" feel - which indeed is awesome for carving - and soon learns to do mini adustments in chopped even so. It's a matter of getting used to, few days and you should be familiar.

If you want more ankle freedom in certain conditions, however, just leave the boot bit more open. I do this (I'm using quite stiff boots) when riding boards with lot of torsional flex, for example, where ankle/feet motion is a clear advantage to access the nimbleness of those boards. You do get more ankle/foot response feel, however, it's less powerful.


----------



## cyphereal (Mar 20, 2019)

ok, thanks for confirming that "more effort not more playful." I'll put more time in and travel with a quiver


----------



## cyphereal (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks all - I think there is close to unanimity that it won't be better with softer bindings. As wrathfuldeity said, maybe best to just lug the other board around.

neni, I did try the loosening of boots/bindings, and it did help a bit (especially in the mornings before the boots and feet are stiffer. I will experiment with small adjustments including putting softer bushings in the bindings.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice thread, I'm looking for bindings for a never summer peacemaker board which is rated as soft. Sounds like I should be looking at soft to medium flax boots? 
Appreciate it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dts said:


> Nice thread, I'm looking for bindings for a never summer peacemaker board which is rated as soft. Sounds like I should be looking at soft to medium flax boots?
> Appreciate it.


I'm assuming you meant medium flex bindings? Again, can't go wrong with Malavitas. Rome Katanas, Now Brigade should be solid choices too. Union Strata too.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I'm assuming you meant medium flex bindings? Again, can't go wrong with Malavitas. Rome Katanas, Now Brigade should be solid choices too. Union Strata too.


 Yes sorry, bindings! Seems that its best try and match the stiffness of the board and the bindings, and boots for that matter. I keep coming back to Burton custom bindings.
Are you getting any other trips in this year? Just got back from Keystone, totally amped up!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dts said:


> Yes sorry, bindings! Seems that its best try and match the stiffness of the board and the bindings, and boots for that matter. I keep coming back to Burton custom bindings.
> Are you getting any other trips in this year? Just got back from Keystone, totally amped up!


I would pay more and get bindings with the super comfy Burton straps. There are a lot of Malavitas for $180 or so right now on eBay. I really want them, but I'm forcing myself to not buy them :crying: If you really want to go softer, you can get Cartels. 

I want to go back out west, but I don't think I can afford it. I thought SLC flights would have been cheaper, but they're ridiculously expensive. And then the CO mountains are a good bit more expensive to visit.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I would pay more and get bindings with the super comfy Burton straps. There are a lot of Malavitas for $180 or so right now on eBay. I really want them, but I'm forcing myself to not buy them :crying: If you really want to go softer, you can get Cartels.
> 
> I want to go back out west, but I don't think I can afford it. I thought SLC flights would have been cheaper, but they're ridiculously expensive. And then the CO mountains are a good bit more expensive to visit.


 Rode a couple days at Powder mountain a few weeks back, it was amazing, have also been looking at airfare to SLC, I may be addicted....

Aren't the bindings you mentioned quite a bit stiffer than the Custom? My board is rated soft, so was under the impression I should be looking for a softer binding. But I have no idea, totally just getting started.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dts said:


> Rode a couple days at Powder mountain a few weeks back, it was amazing, have also been looking at airfare to SLC, I may be addicted....
> 
> Aren't the bindings you mentioned quite a bit stiffer than the Custom? My board is rated soft, so was under the impression I should be looking for a softer binding. But I have no idea, totally just getting started.


They'll both be fine. You don't need to match flex exactly. Just don't go throwing a full carbon binding on it. Malavitas are pretty popular park bindings, but you can really throw Malavitas on anything and you'll be happy. The Now Brigades are rated as full on freestyle bindings too, but they work great on the whole mountain.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I would pay more and get bindings with the super comfy Burton straps. There are a lot of Malavitas for $180 or so right now on eBay. I really want them, but I'm forcing myself to not buy them :crying: If you really want to go softer, you can get Cartels.
> 
> I want to go back out west, but I don't think I can afford it. I thought SLC flights would have been cheaper, but they're ridiculously expensive. And then the CO mountains are a good bit more expensive to visit.


 I'm interested in the Malavitas, size small, 2019 model. Have not been able to locate stock just yet. I didn't see much on eBay, link?
Thanks


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dts said:


> I'm interested in the Malavitas, size small, 2019 model. Have not been able to locate stock just yet. I didn't see much on eBay, link?
> Thanks


PMing you the link.


----------

